# Inventory: Track raw and finished inventory?



## proto (Oct 13, 2008)

I am in the process of selecting an accounting package for my new t-shirt business. I purchase small quantities of blank shirts, and I purchase large quantities of plastisol transfers. So I have two types of raw inventory on hand. When I sell a shirt to a customer, I want the invoice to have just one line item, not one line item for the shirt and 1 for the design. For example, "Qty 1 'Slow your Roll' Shirt (Men's organic Large chocolate)".
I looked at quickbooks (just the online videos), and they explicitly say that the inventory will only handle items which which are purchased and resold without modification. But then I come here and many people say "I use and like quickbooks". I have thought myself into a box.. please show me the way out.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's what I do... maybe there is a better way but I haven't found one...

Every shirt comes in as an inventory item. Every design (transfer, embroidery, etc) is either a service or inventory item. I then create an assembly item that has each component... 

This means you need seperate items for every combination or item you may sell but it lets you tell immediately what you have in stock in either blank stock or made up inventory.


----------



## proto (Oct 13, 2008)

tfalk, Thanks for the reply. What software do you use to handle the inventory?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

tfalk said:


> Here's what I do... maybe there is a better way but I haven't found one...
> 
> Every shirt comes in as an inventory item. Every design (transfer, embroidery, etc) is either a service or inventory item. I then create an assembly item that has each component...
> 
> This means you need seperate items for every combination or item you may sell but it lets you tell immediately what you have in stock in either blank stock or made up inventory.


I agree.. setup a group that inside it has a shirt item and a print/transfer item.

Example one of my groups is called "G2000 - Print" ... inside of that group is: Two inventory items (Shirt and Ink) and two service items (screen setup and print charge).


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

proto said:


> tfalk, Thanks for the reply. What software do you use to handle the inventory?


I use Quickbooks to handle inventory to the extent of how many shirts/ink/vinyl I have onhand.... but not to the extent of how many Gildan royal blue large shirts I have.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm also using Quickbooks Pro...

EDIT: realized I'm using Manufacturing/Wholesale edition...


----------



## isded12floz (Mar 22, 2009)

At my current job we use "assemblies" that are "built" through quickbooks much like the object itself is built.

Example: 
You sell a plain hamburger. 
The customer gets an invoice that says one plain hamburger.
In quickbook you "build" the hamburger just as you would at the grill.
You tell quickbooks that 1 "plain hamburger" uses:
(1) top bun
(1) meat patty
(1) bottom bun

Each item is pulled from your inventory in quickbooks when you sell a "plain hamburger"

If a customer buys a cheeseburger you would create the assembly in quickbooks saying that it takes a top bun, a piece of cheese, a patty and a bottom bun.

Your customer only sees the final product on the invoice and the price you sold it at while you are able to see in quickbooks that it took each separate piece (each with it's own true cost) to assemble the burger.

My quickbooks knowledge is somewhat limited at the moment but that's one of the few things I know. We're using "Manufacturing/Wholesale" edition but there is no reason that the build function shouldn't be in QB pro. It's essentially what thutch said but expanded upon. Quickbooks has become the de facto standard. You are more than likely going to use it, it's just a matter of determining which one you want specifically.

**I have not used it nor do I intend to product place or promote but ryonet has an add-on pack for quickbooks that is geared towards screenprinters. Again, I have not used it nor am I endorsing it but it's something you can look at.


----------

